# Dealing with difficult people on a site....



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Next time he says he has done tile just stand up and hand him the tools. Tell him you'll be back in an hour to check on his progress.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't think so. :no:
> 
> Sometimes it takes more self-confidence to rise above the crap than to knee-jerk react to it. :thumbsup:


I don't think you know what real self-confidence is, and may need to do a bit of research yourself to find the answer. I went to a seminar and self-confidence means standing up for yourself!


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

dustinInPhx said:


> um yeah, then i get fired off the job and lose cred with my people. my boss actually told me to just smile and ignore him. this guy happens to manage the building we are working in.
> im not the boss, and hes my customer.
> 
> and can we do without the insults? i left my balls in my purse? r u drunk?


Sorry man... was just trying to understand the situation and give an accurate description of what is goin on here. There are subtle ways of telling this guy non-verbally to say "I'm here Pal, step on back" and "we got important work here"


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> I don't think you know what real self-confidence is, and may need to do a bit of research yourself to find the answer. I went to a seminar and self-confidence means standing up for yourself!


Self confidence is realizing this jack ass doesn't know his head from a hole in the ground, and it's best to let him be.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> The guy most likely has ego issues. His ego needs to have perceived victories to sustain and grow. You can defeat his ego by not feeding it. Be indifferent and non-reactionary toward this person and he will go away.


This too is another shade betwee peace and agression. Too many times we must enter the MATRIX to acheive true victory!


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

First thing in the morning, confront this little bi^%h. Tell him: "We are on a schedule and have a lot to get done. You are extremely irritating and are slowing things down. Stay out of the way and keep your mouth shut, or there are going to be problems for you."


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

jmiller said:


> Self confidence is realizing this jack ass doesn't know his head from a hole in the ground, and it's best to let him be.


Sun Tzu - says always know your enemy. That is from the book "Art Of War"!!


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Doubleoh7 said:


> First thing in the morning, confront this little bi^%h. Tell him: "We are on a schedule and have a lot to get done. You are extremely irritating and are slowing things down. Stay out of the way and keep your mouth shut, or there are going to be problems for you."


 
+1 sir!

Why not take it a step further and bring this guy to his knees asking for the sea to be parted!


----------



## dustinInPhx (Dec 22, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> Sorry man... was just trying to understand the situation and give an accurate description of what is goin on here. There are subtle ways of telling this guy non-verbally to say "I'm here Pal, step on back" and "we got important work here"


thanks michigan! wish you were on my crew man:thumbsup:


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dustin, the facts here don't lie.

Ask yourself two questions if you must..

1) Is it better to know thy friend or enemy?

2) Should thy keep they friends closer than thy enemy?


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

I hope you stick around , because I think I agree with both sides. :thumbup:


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

jmiller said:


> I hope you stick around , because I think I agree with both sides. :thumbup:


JMiller: This is a quote just for you.

"Quitters never win and winners never quit"

- The author is unknown yet a very wise man I guess


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

It's a good one. Not sure what else to say to that.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

dustinInPhx said:


> thanks michigan! wish you were on my crew man:thumbsup:


If we were we'd be showing up in about a dozen Black/tinted Escalades to send this guy and his whole crew a message! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

would they have your logo on them?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dustinInPhx said:


> Hi all! Im new here. let me introduce myself. My name is Dustin and I carry a c-62 license for small home repairs with the ROC in Arizona. Im currently working for a general contractor who is very awsome. He is training me for my general licence. Before I get to my post I want to list my strong suits so you know my skillsets.
> Im good at drywall, tile, plumbing, and electrical.
> Im introduced to pools, masonry, framing, and general carpentry. (doors, windows, ect.) :thumbup: I have a 6 month remodel under my belt and im working on my first commercial job. ok.... here we go
> 
> ...


Did they move the guys desk into the bathroom with you guys? :laughing:

Seriously, unless I'm really missing something, you guys are working in a closed in space everyday, how much interaction do you have with the guy on a daily basis?

Seems like just not paying any attention to him and not speaking to him or answering him would be enough to deflate the situation.

I mean, does the guy follow you around? I'd just ignore him and focus on the job. If he says something don't answer. If he comes over where you are working, just get up and walk away. Shouldn't take long for him to get bored.


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

Bromance??


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

oh yeah. There was another guy.


----------



## dustinInPhx (Dec 22, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> Dustin, the facts here don't lie.
> 
> Ask yourself two questions if you must..
> 
> ...


2 very good questions. i would assume enemy would be the answer to both of those. however im not sure this guy is my enemy. I mean, enemy is a strong word. my family is safe, my life is safe..... hes not my enemy. hes just a pain in the ass. Is it good for business to view customers or a customers employees as enemies? I would think its bad and may cause more problems


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

my direct competitors have helped me out on numerous occasions. At some point you realize we're all in this together.


----------

